# The Kipping 'Pull-up'



## gtsw (Dec 28, 2012)

What are everybody's view on the Kipping pullup. Crossfitters across the globe seem to swear by it. I put pull-up in inverted commas because I think it's bogus. Is there any mechanical advantage in doing pull-ups this way or us it just more Crossfit bro science enabling them to say "I can do more than you" ??


----------



## Seosamh (Apr 15, 2014)

they use legs and core to bring themsleves up seen vids on utube girls doing over 100 over them jus swinging nonsense tbh u want a good back do pull ups proper thats prob why they do these cause they cant do pull ups

crossfit is a joke

all skinny fat people swinging weights way to heavey for them with stupid as **** form to try get it up all the ripped and nuilt crossfiters are on the juice even the girls on the promo vids lets do a workout in 6 mins with ****ty form and have ripped as **** body yea right


----------



## gtsw (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, strict pull-ups really concentrating on contracting the lats to bring yourself up to the bar. Lowering nice and slow even bringing the chest into play (had some serious chest doms after a 200 pull up workout). If there was one move I could use the pull-up is it. However this seems to be their argument, the engaging of the core. Don't think I'm up for ****ty core engagement and a busted shoulder ya very much.


----------



## Seosamh (Apr 15, 2014)

gtsw said:


> I agree, strict pull-ups really concentrating on contracting the lats to bring yourself up to the bar. Lowering nice and slow even bringing the chest into play (had some serious chest doms after a 200 pull up workout). If there was one move I could use the pull-up is it. However this seems to be their argument, the engaging of the core. Don't think I'm up for ****ty core engagement and a busted shoulder ya very much.


there like kids in a playground swinging themselves up pathetic

like u say train safe strict form crossfit is rediculous

saw a crossfit coach on youtube giving out all these tips on exercises and u must do this and do that strict form is the key then she loads up the bar to demonstrate and she did everything the opisite of what she said almost broke her back trying to get the weight up and shoulders nearly poped amd they wonder why they skinny fat and no results !!!!!!


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Seosamh (Apr 15, 2014)

Ads749r said:


> View attachment 150704


who would even try to do them lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think there is much practical value to kipping pullups in either a body building, strong man or powerlifting context - they are a skill movement that requires fitness and a certain level of strength too but doing them won't give you barn door back width or hulk-like lifting power, but they seem something the crossfit community enjoys comparing each others performances in and from that perspective it's fine I guess - so long as no one tries to tell me its a special, importantly functional or elite skill level movement in any way because it isn't.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

dtlv said:


> I don't think there is much practical value to kipping pullups in either a body building, strong man or powerlifting context - they are a skill movement that requires fitness and a certain level of strength too but doing them won't give you barn door back width or hulk-like lifting power, but they seem something the crossfit community enjoys comparing each others performances in and from that perspective it's fine I guess - so long as no one tries to tell me its a special, importantly functional or elite skill level movement in any way because it isn't.


So in summary you think they are shît. I agree :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Crossfit has its place but it's unfair to jump on the pitchforks and torches bandwagon... its very fashionable to be elitist and say it's a load of b?llocks but the reality is that it uses different principles, neither better nor worse than bodybuilding nor powerlifting...nor aerobics, zumba, P90X or any other concept that gets people active, strong and disciplined in a particular activity.

The problem with crossfit is mainly some of the trainers that don't train correctly, but that can be found in many gyms and douchebag PTs, for example.

As far as kipping pull ups... depends what you want to achieve. Essentially it's a cheat pull up. More mobility whilst using your bodyweight to make it easier to do. That is also the same principle we use in strength training for cheat reps.

Personally, wouldn't touch crossfit with a bargepole but only because it's not for me, not what I want with my training etc.. but everyone's different.

If you're looking to build your strength, you'll be wasting your time...crossfit is plenty of endurance, athleticism, conditioning... strength is usually just a byproduct.

Unless you're training to be good at crossfit, I wouldn't see the point in you doing kipping pull ups.


----------



## Seosamh (Apr 15, 2014)

kristina said:


> Crossfit has its place but it's unfair to jump on the pitchforks and torches bandwagon... its very fashionable to be elitist and say it's a load of b?llocks but the reality is that it uses different principles, neither better nor worse than bodybuilding nor powerlifting...nor aerobics, zumba, P90X or any other concept that gets people active, strong and disciplined in a particular activity.
> 
> The problem with crossfit is mainly some of the trainers that don't train correctly, but that can be found in many gyms and douchebag PTs, for example.
> 
> ...


u basicly said it **** in a polite manner lol

get out the pitch forlks its a load of bollox


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I put them in the same category as Lamp post twirls, fast winking ,one arm sit ups and assisted headbutting..

As for fitness you could pull your plonka really fast for cardio and then go do some cross dressing for effect.Or is that crossfitting,I can never tell the difference.


----------



## Seosamh (Apr 15, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I put them in the same category as Lamp post twirls, fast winking ,one arm sit ups and assisted headbutting..
> 
> As for fitness you could pull your plonka really fast for cardio and then go do some cross dressing for effect.Or is that crossfitting,I can never tell the difference.


 :lol:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

gtsw said:


> What are everybody's view on the Kipping pullup. Crossfitters across the globe seem to swear by it. I put pull-up in inverted commas because I think it's bogus. Is there any mechanical advantage in doing pull-ups this way or us it just more Crossfit bro science enabling them to say "I can do more than you" ??


Kipping isn't pull ups, pull ups are pull ups.

Another wannabe troll who can't tell the difference between sports.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

Seosamh said:


> who would even try to do them lol


Not me, not strong enough.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

An amusing watch.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

James s said:


> An amusing watch.


Surely that's just going to damage his shoulder joint / upper back. Really can't see the point in this.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

James s said:


> An amusing watch.


WTF is that?


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

gtsw said:


> What are everybody's view on the Kipping pullup. Crossfitters across the globe seem to swear by it. I put pull-up in inverted commas because I think it's bogus. Is there any mechanical advantage in doing pull-ups this way or us it just more Crossfit bro science enabling them to say "I can do more than you" ??


some people do it in the gym its not a pull up its a momentum up. you swing your whole body up towards the bar maybe a bit of core? but when i see them i usually think and not a single pull up was done that day. It's called pull not swing.


----------



## gtsw (Dec 28, 2012)

So in short, they are s***. That guys blister after that none hundred and none pull-ups though.. Reminds me of my hands after an evening of Mario Party.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Seen that video that guy looks like a fish.

Anyways just stick with normal pull up but vary the grip.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

the idea of the kipping pull up is not for size or strength, it is purely for endurance/conditioning/burning some kcals and making you out of breath.

it is just another method they use that keeps them moving at a high intensity. i really don't see why people don't understand this. if they were called something completely different no one would care.

it is the same as comparing front raises to kettlebell swings, very similar but both have very different purposes.


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

Its just crossfit as a whole really poor form and making things easier to say that they can do so many.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

There is an interview type video, it had a gymnastics trainer and some powerlifters/BBers. The the trainer had some examples. I cannot find the video again 

edit found -


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

saxondale said:


> WTF is that?


That's exactly what I thought. If that's the 'golden child' of cross fit I think I'll give it a miss.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

They are actually used in gymnastics and do require quite high level of skill but the way crossfit is done with so many reps is poitnless. But they also do olympic lifts at high reps.....


----------



## gtsw (Dec 28, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> the idea of the kipping pull up is not for size or strength, it is purely for endurance/conditioning/burning some kcals and making you out of breath.
> 
> it is just another method they use that keeps them moving at a high intensity. i really don't see why people don't understand this. if they were called something completely different no one would care.
> 
> it is the same as comparing front raises to kettlebell swings, very similar but both have very different purposes.


When talking to various members of the Crossfit community that style if pull-up has, on all occasions, been called a pull up. Not only that but most have looked at me with that look of "is that all" when I say I perform between 11-13 per set. A kettlebell swing is a swing. I could see where you are coming from if the exercises were named front raise or kettlebell raise. As with most replies on this thread I think I agree, the Crossfit pull-up is, for the most part, garbage. There's far safer and more effective ways of training at a high intensity for purposes of endurance than looking like a wet fish and leaving chunks of your hand on a bar.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

James s said:


> There is an interview type video, it had a gymnastics trainer and some powerlifters/BBers. The the trainer had some examples. I cannot find the video again
> 
> edit found -


The hosts of that podcast series are pretty knowledgeable, 1 is a oly lifter, 1 is a ex westside powerlifter with high 800/ low 900 lbs squat and the other is a mma fighter. It's a good watch. It's called barbell shrugged if anyone is interested


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

James s said:


> An amusing watch.


What a fking moron. Seriously think how bad that is for your shoulders and joints. The whole culture that surrounds cross fit is so stupid.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Kipping pull ups, where do I start with this...

These crossfit douches... Try to convert me all the time, the kipping pull up is a personal favourite of mine... To watch and crease.

They've ruined an amazing exercise and turned it into a retarded one (no offence to any retards out there)

Crossfit will get you fit, don't get me wrong... Cardio wise, not seen many people make much gains off it though . Just another hype! P90X was better IMO lol.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what's the point of it (serious question)? It looks more like gymnastics. Why not just do proper pull ups?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

James s said:


> An amusing watch.


Holy sh!t, tendonitis and major rotator cuff problems incoming...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

My search for a complicated way to try and injure my shoulders is over :thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I said:


> Holy sh!t' date=' tendonitis and major rotator cuff problems incoming...[/quote']
> 
> Last time i seen someone in that state i cleared the room put them in the recovery position and rang an ambulance
> 
> Holly fcuk


----------

